# No more emptying the dehumidifier bucket!



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

If you dump it into your sump pit, won't a lot of it evaporate right back into the air?

This is assuming that there is not enough water to turn the pump on.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

is that the orginal drain on the bottom? Did you plug it with anything?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one that drains into a basement sink = laundry area
Its an older model, so we don't use it as much
Eventually I want the one in the main basement to drain to the same sink


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

next one I buy will have a pump in it to pump into a sink or floor drain when full.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

gmhammes said:


> is that the orginal drain on the bottom? Did you plug it with anything?


I thought that too, but it's just plastic. In the instructions it says I can unscrew something to hook up a hose, but there is no such thing on mine. Probably for a different model. Technically I could drill a hole in that part that sticks out and put the unit right over the sump pit drain, but I rather have the flexibility of being able to move it around, or even go without it (closing the tap). 

I just tested it now and it works great, no leak! 

Eventually I'll make a hookup on the furnace condensate line and hook it up there.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

ok so that caulk is not that great, after a few days it started leaking. Going to have to try the red caulk and see how that goes.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I would make sure it is silicone caulk. Better yet, get a small tube of aquarium silicone.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Used corning 736 100% silicone rubber caulk, so far it's holding up. I used that same stuff to seal the cleanouts of my main stack after I had to open it, it seems to work pretty good. 

The other stuff was more made for mild caulking for baseboards and stuff, so even though it was "bathroom grade" I don't think it was truly waterproof. It had turned blue over time in some spots.


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

fresh "tap" water whenever you need a drink too...


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha yeah, actually technically that water should be rather fresh. If it was a dry period I could use it to water the lawn lol. 

In fact, for those that live where water is harder to come by, this is probably a great way to get water, with a much bigger unit of course.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I empty mine into plants & some small trees by the road


----------

